# Ice blockage



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

A there any way other than jetting? A good tip on my k6200?
I couldn't find anything on this as I use my iPhone and the app is fairly limited.
I ask, as our power company has conduits full of ice, I camerad them and told them to get a jetter company in. He's going tomorrow with me. I was just wondering what other guys are doing .


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

I have seen a gas powered pressure washer that heats the water up, it was hella loud but worked well.

Google: Simpson KB3030 3,000 PSI King-Brute Gas Hot Water Pressure Washer


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Best Steam
2nd best Jet
3rd best electric eel Blade # a-2-3ds If it's a small ice Blockage


----------



## PLUMBERICK (Feb 13, 2012)

This sounds a little crude but I've done it on RWL's that run underground but not below the frost line. I just dump in a couple of scoops of road salt, come back the next day and the blockage is usually gone. It's cheap,, if your not in a hurry try it


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Best Steam
> 2nd best Jet
> 3rd best electric eel Blade # a-2-3ds If it's a small ice Blockage


I was looking at building one similar to the eel blade actually.
Im looking at converting my pressure wash


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Best Steam
> 2nd best Jet
> 3rd best electric eel Blade # a-2-3ds If it's a small ice Blockage


I was looking at building one similar to the eel blade actually.
Im looking at converting my pressure washer now to a jetter before I spend mucho deneiro on one.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Blades are useless on an ice blockage!
You can skate on a pond all day and never wear the ice out....

Jetting it the best way to go and you don't need hot water either...

What is the PSI and GP of your pressure washer?
It may work....


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> Best Steam
> 2nd best Jet
> 3rd best electric eel Blade # a-2-3ds If it's a small ice Blockage




I never had a ice call yet but I just put the Eel cutter on my AJ Coleman to order list anyways just to have it. 

I can always use it on other things too I guess.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Blades are useless on an ice blockage!
> You can skate on a pond all day and never wear the ice out....
> 
> Jetting it the best way to go and you don't need hot water either...
> ...


Jetting or steam is the best But that Ice cutter from Eel is pretty good on small Ice clogs The Eel will keep pressure on the cutter head on the ice and the teeth dig in. Dam good if you get a clump of frozen roots :thumbsup:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Jetting or steam is the best But that Ice cutter from Eel is pretty good on small Ice clogs The Eel will keep pressure on the cutter head on the ice and the teeth dig in. Dam good if you get a clump of frozen roots :thumbsup:


 

LIKE THIS 1916

http://books.google.com/books?id=7tdGAAAAIAAJ&pg=PA6&dq=OLD+PLUMBING+MANUALS

STEAMER ON PAGE 207 ... FIGURE 232


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> LIKE THIS 1916
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=7tdGAAAAIAAJ&pg=PA6&dq=OLD+PLUMBING+MANUALS
> 
> STEAMER ON PAGE 207 ... FIGURE 232


 *Wow thats old school *
But no I'm talking about "But don't Have" It's a boiler set up in a box truck Seen it done in Alaska They feed a heavy duty hose with the end cut off down the sewers to thaw them open with out jetting hundreds of gallons of water coming back at them no flooding :thumbsup:


----------



## pipe doc (Dec 26, 2010)

we have very little snow this year . so lots of frozen pipes. our heated jetter is key . before we had it we would use pex ,feed it to the ice and use the h/w from the house . it dose not take much hot water to open a line.:thumbup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I just used a hand rod with a garden hose taped,to it with a stream nozzle. Cold water gets through the ice pretty quick, never seen the need for hot water. Now I use my little electric jetted with a nozzle that has three forward offset sprays. You do not need a lot of flow or pressure to melt the ice.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> Jetting or steam is the best But that Ice cutter from Eel is pretty good on small Ice clogs The Eel will keep pressure on the cutter head on the ice and the teeth dig in. Dam good if you get a clump of frozen roots :thumbsup:




Just received my Eel ice cutter.

It's larger than I expected and looks like it's from the Medieval ages.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> Just received my Eel ice cutter.
> 
> It's larger than I expected and looks like it's from the Medieval ages.


It will do it's job don't expect to core threw 10 feet or more of ice with it. good for those little freeze ups good on a frozen chunk of root too:thumbsup:


----------



## Boomer! (Feb 24, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> Just received my Eel ice cutter.
> 
> It's larger than I expected and looks like it's from the Medieval ages.


I am going to have to look into one, we had a mild winter this year but next year could be different.

Do you have a PN# ?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Boomer! said:


> I am going to have to look into one, we had a mild winter this year but next year could be different.
> 
> Do you have a PN# ?



#A-2-3DCS

$42.20

http://www.industromart.com/electric_eel_accessories.htm


----------

